# 3 easy flies



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Here are 3 of my favorite Redfish flies along with a fake EP hair glass minnow.









All have weedguards.

1. Tan Maribou tail, Kristal chenille body, Fox Squirrel wing. Goop head with Witchcraft eyes.








2. White maribou tail, pearl kristal flash body, chartreuse bucktail wing, Goop head, Witchcraft eyes.








3. Black Maribou tail, black kristal flash body, black bucktail wing, Goop head, Witchcraft eyes.


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

nice looking flies. pretty simple to tie looks like also. thanks capt ken


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice. Do those weedguards help out a lot and what do you use to make them or are the prefab?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I use #2 and #3 leader wire to make the weed guards. They help keep the fly in the upright position and I don't hung very often.


----------



## truklodyte (Oct 18, 2008)

I have similar ones.How would you suggest a tactic on presitation?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Quick 3-6" strips work for me.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Nice looking bugs Captain Ken.

I'm just curious about the eyes. Are those doll eyes or maybe stick-ons? Not a big deal but I was just curious.

Thanks for taking time to post those pictures.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

The eyes are stick ons from Witchcraft Tape Products. They are actually embedded in the Goop. Making nice heads is really easy with Goop type stuff. You don't need a wheel to turn them. Squeeze a little of the stuff out of the tube then shape it with wet fingers to shape it.

I stick the eyes on while it is still easy to work with then smear a little of the Goop over them. Eyes do not come off.


----------

